# Buddy at the top of Snowdon



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Buddy and my Dad climbed Snowdon on Sunday and this is a photo of them! I was very proud. roud:

And for the record, I didn't go because I was working.. I would've gone otherwise.. Honest!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Buddy is gorgeous! Is he working or show cross? 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very impressive .. well done Buddy & Dad.. 

Good plan working Laura ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Buddy! Great photo!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Laura&Buddy said:


> Buddy and my Dad climbed Snowdon on Sunday and this is a photo of them! I was very proud. roud:
> 
> And for the record, I didn't go because I was working.. I would've gone otherwise.. Honest!!


Oh yes,Laura -a likely story Well done to Buddy!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Buddy & Daddy. Hope they both had a good sleep later on.


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Turi said:


> Buddy is gorgeous! Is he working or show cross?
> 
> Turi x


I'm not sure what you mean? His parents were show dogs if that helps!?!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Laura&Buddy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? His parents were show dogs if that helps!?!


Turi means whether mummy was a working cocker or a show cocker? Beautiful Buddy! What a trooper!


----------

